# Copasure VS. Santa Cruz Copper for goats...



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy all!

I've noticed Pocky's hair is thinning a bit on her neck and her tail, she's always been one I need to keep up with on copper and I slacked a bit this last year... I'm also entirely out of the stuff.

Has anyone tried the premeasured 'for goats' copper from Santa Cruz? Link: http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-363568-ultracruz-goat-copper-bolus.html

I originally had the enormous cow-sized boluses from Copasure. I really want to be sure I'm getting my money's worth, although dropping $80 on Copasure is steep it lasts me for freaking ever.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I haven't used the santa cruz but from the posts here previously it seems the people who have used it like it just as much as copasure w/o having to open the capsules and remeasure.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They use the same kind of copper. The only problem with the Santa Cruz is they only come in 2 and 4 gram sizes. For people with small goats that is fine, but for me it won't work. I have several does who take anywhere from 6-8 grams each.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Like ptgoats said it is the same type of copper: Copper Oxide rods in a capsule. 
I find the sizes off for ND's. A 2gram would be ok for a adult but a 4gram would be too much. 
The suggested dose is 1 gram per 22#. 
I make my own from the big cattle ones it breaks down much cheaper if you have the time.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Freedom Star Farm...
I REALLY liked your youtube video on copper bolusing. Also the disbudding and tattoing. 
Very nicely done.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

If you compare the cost per gram of copasure versus santa cruz, you'll find they are quite close. Not an unreasonable difference at all. Especially because the santa cruz copper oxide is already packaged into smaller doses, so you don't have to mess with it as much, compared to the big copasure capsules.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks HalfaChance. 
I use 2gram boluses for all my adult ND's. If I buy from SantaCruz I end up paying 24c a gram and thru Jeffers I pay 11c a gram at their new higher price plus less then 1/2c for the capsule so for me it ends up being much cheaper to do them myself with how many I end up using a year. The convience of SantaCruz is great for people not using many and needing the 2 or 4 gram sizes.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

That seems a little high, maybe I am doing my math wrong though.

I am using Jeffers' price for copasure. For the 12.5 gram jar of 25, it works out to 6.952 cents a gram. 

For the Santa Cruz 4 gram batch of 25, the cost works out to 7.692 cents a gram. Plus these are already packaged into smaller doses for the convenience of goat owners.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well maybe I am doing my math wrong. From Jeffers I buy the big cattle box it is a 24 count box of 25gram bolus so a total of 600 grams they recently increased the price to $69.95. I am taking the $69.95 and dividing it by the 600 grams and get 11.6c per gram.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, I just went through what I did over again and realized I had a major DERP moment. Yea, you're numbers are right, mine are wrong. 

The cost for the 4 gram package of 25 santa cruz capsules works out to $0.13 a gram. The smaller thing of copasure is $0.143 a gram.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to know!  Thank you everyone! That also answered my curiosity on what dose to get them in. I figure I'll grab some from Santa Cruz, just because I don't have a ton of goats to copper, and I'll invest in some from Copasure later to break down myself.


----------



## Alpines (Nov 13, 2013)

Santa cruz offers the adult cattle for 10 cents per gram if you still want to make your own bolus


----------



## Alpines (Nov 13, 2013)

You should check into the Santa Cruz brand. They are much more affordable than copasure and you can buy them in 25, 12.5, 4 and 2 gram sizes. They also offer a selenium bolus which so far works great for my alpines. I wonder if they will make custom sizes. You should check?


----------



## Rattlerjake (Oct 11, 2017)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Thanks HalfaChance.
> I use 2gram boluses for all my adult ND's. If I buy from SantaCruz I end up paying 24c a gram and thru Jeffers I pay 11c a gram at their new higher price plus less then 1/2c for the capsule so for me it ends up being much cheaper to do them myself with how many I end up using a year. The convience of SantaCruz is great for people not using many and needing the 2 or 4 gram sizes.


What is the capsule size that you use?


----------



## Rattlerjake (Oct 11, 2017)

Alpines said:


> Santa cruz offers the adult cattle for 10 cents per gram if you still want to make your own bolus


What size capsules do you use?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This thread is really old, and you probably are not talking to people who are even here anymore.

You may well do better to start your own thread to ask a question?

Go to Forums above, and open it. Choose a forum that you want to ask questions in and open it. Then click on the tab that says START NEW THREAD.

Because I haven't seen those 2 people here for a while.


----------

